# best 5 in1 hdmi splitter



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi
i am after buying a 5 in1out hdmi splitter with the very latest specs

★4K ULTRA HD 5 IN1 OUT: This HDMI Switch connects up to 5 UHD HDMI sources on a single display and easily switchs between 5 sources. Support bandwidth 18Gps/600MHZ, HDCP 2.2, 4K 60HZ 4:4:4, FullHD, UHD, CEC, DeepColor to 36bit. with high dynamic range if possible support 120hz at 1080p
★HIGH RESOLUTION: Monitor switch supports up to [email protected] resolution including Full HD 3D, 1080P. Back compatible with V1.4 and V1.3 . HDMI passthrough switch supports HDCP 2.2 as well as HDCP 1.4

AUTO-SWITCHING With REMOTE :This HDMI Switch has a pre-programmed automatic switch program.It jump over to the next active input source automatically when the current one is powered off. The HDMI Switcher automatically switches to the last selected source input when restart.You can press the "switch" button on this product for 5 seconds to turn off the automatic switch function! Select and view the desired HDMI source device just by a switch of the remote or push the front-panel push button. 
WIDE COMPATIBILITY: FiveHome hdmi switch works with all HDMI-integrated devices,such as PCs, laptops, fire stick,gaming consoles (XBox 360, Xbox One, PS3, PS4), projectors, TV receivers, TVs (including smart TVs), VR and others. Supports all common audio formats. Dolby Atmos, DTS: X, LPCM 7.1, DTHD, DD +, Dolby True HD, etc. Several devices can be connected in series (cascadable) 

i need the switcher to support a sky q box virgin v6box buzz tv xls 3000 box ps4 pro xbox one x scorpion edition xbox a pc sony ux 800 4k player nvidia shield console wii u a 65e6v oled tv thanks

which hdmi splitter is the question
:wink2:>:grin2:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

bummp bummp bummp


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Check out the Extron SW6 HDMI.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/SDS-Switch-Wireless-Remote-RS232/dp/B01FXALWYY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1520831633&sr=8-1&keywords=esds+hdmi+switch

This one is great ....FYI you don't want auto switching ...cause every time you turn something ON its going to switch to that input even if your watching something on another input....very annoying and not necessary especially if you have a nice universal remote....


----------

